# Biting Doe



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

My last doe kidded Sunday night with a single doe. As a side note, she was HUGE and I figured on triplets .... and we got one! Anyway, she this doe has always been a little wild, and will try and bite me if I am doing something she doesn't like. I respect her space and have not messed with her baby much since she is taking good care of her. I have noticed though that she will lick her and then bite her tail. Is this normal? The baby doesn't cry, so it must not hurt. 

The other problem I noticed is the doe will nip at any other baby that's even close to hers. How can I correct this? I bopped her on the nose when she tried to get me but I am not sure how to make her stop nipping everyone else!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow, I wouldn't even know what to do with a goat that bites  Not something I'd tolerate in my herd, but my kids are in the pen every day playing, so everyone must be kid safe.
If she isn't hurting the baby maybe it's not a big deal and she's not really biting enough to do much. Does the baby go to nurse when she bites it's tail? Usually when our girls have young kids, they encourage them to go nurse or signal to them by nuzzling their tails.

As for her biting other kids, that's normal IMO. Our does tend to do the same thing. Our herd queen is notorious for it, but the kids quickly learn to stay away or run away when she comes around.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ...she must not be hurting her kid but.... if it were my goat... I'd sell her down the road...I had one like that and it hurts ...when they get you just right..this was years ago ...she was a nubian....... they seem to keep the habbit ...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's kind of hard to correct. The best advice I can give would be to keep her penned separately away from the other does and kids. Those biters with kids seem to be somewhat aggressive towards other kids...i'd be afraid of her hurting one.


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

She may get over the biting in a few days. I have one who bites for the first couple days after she kids, but never otherwise. She is a bit quicker than some of the others to butt away other kids, or the new LGD puppy (just because he is available). She also is one of my slightly wild ones. I do always keep mine penned separately for the first week, so she has never had a chance at other babies during her "biting" period.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I have one that bites too, actually it's Cella's mom! Baby was just first born and she was already biting her ears and ripping her up by her ears to stand. But baby got wise after a while. She became very independant and only goes to mom to nurse. Otherwise she is off with the other goats. She actually sneaks in the other pen to eat hay with her auntie (the one that aborted), because her own mom is a monster!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I had a doe like that. It did not matter if she was with kid or not, she would try to bite me.

Yep she is no longer here. But the person that has her loves her and she bnever bites her, so we really did not "like eachother.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

It may just be in her personality and something that will never change. You may have to give a good swat if she bites you and it must be firm. If that does not stop her you may have to trade her out as it makes being around her difficult.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I also had one like that. The trying to bully me was one thing but then she pined a kid to the ground and she was outta here. She is a great brush goat for a happy owner now with only adult goats to bully.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the help! Her baby is a week and a half old, and after slowly letting her out with the other babies, supervised, she has finally calmed down and quit trying to bite them. She does still give the "stink eye" to one of the babies, but she has gotten wise and runs like heck to her mother, or hides in the crate! I really like the conformation of this doe, even if she is a little brat, so I am glad she is calming down.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That sounds good.... :thumb: :wink: :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

good that she is settling down.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I got one that bites other goats. Has never tried to bite me. I have a yearling doe that tries to push her outa the way to get feed an she bites her ears. It's pretty funny to watch she will jerk her head back shake it then go back for more. After she gets bite a time or two she stops trying to butt the doe outa the way :slapfloor: It's quite funny to watch.

The only time she has bit other kids is when they get too close to her she doesn't go after them. She has bit the cat cause he layed right down in front of her while trimming her feet an she wasn't happy. She got him bit 2 or 3 times before he knew what was going on. An then the new puppy found out that momma bites too!!

Sounds like she is starting to relax a bit. So hopfully she will continue to calm down.


----------

